# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي > Researches and Articles in Criminal Law >  Responsabilité pénale du témoin de la consommation d'alcool d'un automobiliste

## hazem mohamed

Commet une faute caractérisée le prévenu qui remet volontairement les clés de son véhicule à la victime, en sachant que celle-ci n'est pas titulaire du permis de conduire et se trouve sous l'emprise de l'alcool.

Le 17 septembre 2005, vers minuit, M. Y., qui circulait sous l'empire d'un état alcoolique caractérisé par un taux de 2,31 grammes d'alcool par litre de sang, est décédé après avoir perdu le contrôle du véhicule qu'il conduisait sans permis. L'enquête a révélé qu'il sortait d'une soirée organisée par M. X. à l'occasion de laquelle il avait bu de l'alcool et qu'il avait emprunté l'automobile de ce dernier, qui a été poursuivi devant le tribunal correctionnel, pour homicide involontaire et complicité de conduite d'un véhicule sans permis.
Par jugement dont le ministère public a relevé appel, il a été relaxé du chef du premier délit et déclaré coupable du second.

La cour d'appel de Rouen a déclaré M. X. coupable d'homicide involontaire et de complicité de conduite d'un véhicule sans permis.
Les juges du fond ont énoncé que, cédant à l'insistance de M. Y. qui voulait "faire un tour" avec sa voiture, il lui en avait remis volontairement les clés alors qu'il savait que celui-ci n'était pas titulaire du permis de conduire et se trouvait sous l'emprise de l'alcool. Ils ont retenu que le prévenu, qui ne pouvait ignorer le risque d'accident encouru par la victime en lui permettant de conduire dans de telles circonstances, avait contribué à créer la situation qui avait permis la réalisation du dommage et commis une faute caractérisée exposant autrui à un risque d'une particulière gravité qu'il ne pouvait ignorer. Ils ont ajouté qu'en agissant ainsi le prévenu a sciemment facilité la consommation du délit de conduite sans permis.

La Cour de cassation estime le 14 décembre 2010 qu'en l'état de ces énonciations, et alors que l'opportunité d'ordonner une mesure d'instruction est une question de pur fait échappant au contrôle de la Cour de cassation, la cour d'appel a justifié sa décision.

© LegalNews 2011

http://www.lemondedudroit.fr

----------

